# VOTE! Best illuminated skyscraper



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

i vote for petronas... it's amazing.


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

burj al arab gets my vote


----------



## UPWARDATLANTA (Jan 26, 2003)

Bank Of America Tower-Midtown Atlanta- various other's as well.


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Burj al arab.


----------



## Raine (Feb 24, 2004)

Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur gets my vote! ;]


----------



## rachnyc (Nov 27, 2004)

Empire State is my choice.
you really hav to be there and enjoy the lighting.*its awsome*


----------



## Balleke (Sep 11, 2002)

i think this is one of the clearest polls ever!

Petronas for me


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

Burj Al Arab


----------



## blue_warsaw (Jul 15, 2004)

Petronas Towers r the best


----------



## the_1_and_only_cuban (Oct 21, 2004)

*Bank of America-Miami!!*

The Bank of America Tower in Miami also known as International Place was designed by famed architect I.M. Pei who also designed the pyramid entrance to the Louvre. It was first known as the Centrust tower. It has over 35 different lighting schemes and lights up every night..

4th of July!!








Valentines Day!!


----------



## the_1_and_only_cuban (Oct 21, 2004)

*More of Bank of America...*

More pics of Bank of America Tower..


----------



## MIAballinboi (Oct 15, 2003)

Boa Miami!


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Here are some more pics of Miami's, the best, IMO


----------



## MIAballinboi (Oct 15, 2003)

Amazing Street!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

Bank of America!


----------



## bluga (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## Islander (Jul 29, 2004)

Hate to sound biased, but I can't believe the ESB isin 4th! Oh well....


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

vote for petronas!


----------

